# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Në mund - Ndarja poezi 2010

## Fiori

Në mund 

Në mund tu shpëtosh flakëve të ferrit,
kur në prag të shtëpisë të vijnë.
E të mos rrish, po të shkosh drejt territ,
të bëhesh drita që dot spo ndrin.

Në mund tia dalësh nderit e besës
e fjalën e burrit gjithmonë ta mbash.
Të kesh durim me fijen e shpresës,
të jesh trim, po jo të mos qash.

Në mund gjith njerëzit ti njohësh
pa thënë kurrë i kontrolloj.
Të gjithë botën të shkosh ta shohësh,
por dheun tënd ta duash njësoj.

Në mund e po pate mundësi,
të ulësh kokën e të punosh.
Në mund të bësh një pasuri
dhe vetë lekut ti rezistosh.

Të punosh kur të gjithë rrin,
derisa djersa curg të shkojë.
Në mund ta bësh pa një ankim,
ta bësh dhe tjetrin punën ta dojë.

Në mund tarrish gjer në majë
e nga lart ta shohësh botën.
Në mund atje lart të shohësh djaj
dhe prapë lart ta mbash kokën.

Shpirtin djajve tua shesësh vërtet
dhe pa dhimbje ta flakësh at shpirt.
Për kë pas teje pret kjo jetë,
për mrekullinë që solle në drit.

Se jo gjithmonë e drejta fiton,
në mund të drejtën tënden ta bësh.
Në mund të fitosh një luftë që smbaron
e me shpirtin gjithmon në paqe të jesh.

Vec në mund, atëherë më thuaj,
më thuaj miku im, të shkoj i qetë.
Fjalët e mia me thonj do ti shkruaj.
Përtej kësaj bote, fillon tjetër jetë...

----------

